# Sticky Idea - Reciprocal Swap Shop



## huds1475 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have some time on my hands for the next month or so and was thinking I might start to work through some of my reciprocals. If anyone has similar and would like to check some new courses out would be good to meet up.

Always feels like I never use them enough!

Reciprocals I have, in no particular order, are;

Wallasey
Beau Desert (aka Boo Dizzair)
Prestbury
Huddersfield (Fixby)
Warrington
Shifnal
Portal
Delamere
Llanmynech
Maesdu
North Wales
Abergele
Penmaenmawr
Sandiway
Fairhaven
Vale of Llangollen
St Annes Old Links
Heswall
West Lancs

If people have others (or the same), and are looking for partners to play them, then you could post them on here? Simple guideline could be...

1) Post your reciprocals here (if so desired)
2) Arrange dates by PM (so as to avoid cluttering thread).
3) Post confirmed dates on her to give others an opportunity to join up?

Seems like a useful idea, lets see how it goes!

Craig


----------



## The Lion (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi, I’m a new member and saw this old thread on a search I did. Your reciprocals piqued my interest, as they aren’t dissimilar to mine at North Wales GC (country member, based in Liverpool). So I get the impression you may be a distance member at Conwy?

That said, the overall idea is a good one. And I’m interested, if we can get a few people together.

Cheers
Paolo


----------



## The Lion (May 14, 2021)

huds1475 said:



			I have some time on my hands for the next month or so and was thinking I might start to work through some of my reciprocals. If anyone has similar and would like to check some new courses out would be good to meet up.

Always feels like I never use them enough!

Reciprocals I have, in no particular order, are;

Wallasey
Beau Desert (aka Boo Dizzair)
Prestbury
Huddersfield (Fixby)
Warrington
Shifnal
Portal
Delamere
Llanmynech
Maesdu
North Wales
Abergele
Penmaenmawr
Sandiway
Fairhaven
Vale of Llangollen
St Annes Old Links
Heswall
West Lancs

If people have others (or the same), and are looking for partners to play them, then you could post them on here? Simple guideline could be...

1) Post your reciprocals here (if so desired)
2) Arrange dates by PM (so as to avoid cluttering thread).
3) Post confirmed dates on her to give others an opportunity to join up?

Seems like a useful idea, lets see how it goes!

Craig
		
Click to expand...

With summer coming thought I’d reactivate this thread and see if anyone is interested?

I’m based in Liverpool and a member of North Wales in Llandudno, plus have country memberships at Scottish clubs too.


----------



## Crazyface (May 15, 2021)

huds1475 said:



			I have some time on my hands for the next month or so and was thinking I might start to work through some of my reciprocals. If anyone has similar and would like to check some new courses out would be good to meet up.

Always feels like I never use them enough!

Reciprocals I have, in no particular order, are;

Wallasey
Beau Desert (aka Boo Dizzair)
Prestbury
Huddersfield (Fixby)
Warrington
Shifnal
Portal
Delamere
Llanmynech
Maesdu
North Wales
Abergele
Penmaenmawr
Sandiway
Fairhaven
Vale of Llangollen
St Annes Old Links
Heswall
West Lancs

If people have others (or the same), and are looking for partners to play them, then you could post them on here? Simple guideline could be...

1) Post your reciprocals here (if so desired)
2) Arrange dates by PM (so as to avoid cluttering thread).
3) Post confirmed dates on her to give others an opportunity to join up?

Seems like a useful idea, lets see how it goes!

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what your idea is. My place has none. But I will say that a hell of a reciprocal list. I'd just play them and not bother with my course.


----------



## karlcole (May 15, 2021)

Would be happy to join you at some of these if you need a partner mate.

West lancs
Beau desert
Fairhaven would be my preference.

I'll check my reciprocals this weekend


----------



## The Lion (May 15, 2021)

huds1475 said:



			I have some time on my hands for the next month or so and was thinking I might start to work through some of my reciprocals. If anyone has similar and would like to check some new courses out would be good to meet up.

Always feels like I never use them enough!

Reciprocals I have, in no particular order, are;

Wallasey
Beau Desert (aka Boo Dizzair)
Prestbury
Huddersfield (Fixby)
Warrington
Shifnal
Portal
Delamere
Llanmynech
Maesdu
North Wales
Abergele
Penmaenmawr
Sandiway
Fairhaven
Vale of Llangollen
St Annes Old Links
Heswall
West Lancs

If people have others (or the same), and are looking for partners to play them, then you could post them on here? Simple guideline could be...

1) Post your reciprocals here (if so desired)
2) Arrange dates by PM (so as to avoid cluttering thread).
3) Post confirmed dates on her to give others an opportunity to join up?

Seems like a useful idea, lets see how it goes!

Craig
		
Click to expand...

So which course are you a member of? I would’ve said Conwy (I’m at North Wales and this list looks familiar), but maybe I’m wrong 🤔


----------



## CliveW (May 15, 2021)

We have 6 in Australia, 1 in Austria, 2 in Canada, 1 in Hong Kong and 2 in South Africa. I don't think I'll bother!


----------

